# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Meta, smart glasses with augmented reality, Meta, Los Altos Hills, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta

Meta on Wikipedia

"meta: The Most Advanced Augmented Reality Glasses" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Meta's Augmented Reality Glasses 2.0 | Demo

 Published on Feb 26, 2014




> Meta, the augmented reality technology company, has captured the attention of the gadget world with the launch of the Meta Pro, the $3,000 headset that aims to bridge the gap between fully immersive virtual reality tools such as the Oculus Rift and (relatively) more subtle wearable devices such as Google Glass. Meta's CEO and founder Meron Gribetz showed us how the glasses can be used in place of traditional CAD software to design a 3D printed object using only your hands.

----------


## Airicist

Ironman in real life? 

Published on Sep 18, 2014




> Meta 1 Developer Kit + Meta Pro
> Is this the future of augmented reality?

----------


## Airicist

Kickstarter Backers, Thank You 

Published on Jan 26, 2015




> The Meta 1 Developer Kit has shipped, and is now in the hands of AR enthusiasts around the world. This was made possible by our Kickstarter backers, who invested in our vision very early on. This video is a love note from the team at Meta to everyone who was part of the Kickstarter campaign. We are so grateful for your support.






The Meta 1 Dev Kit Shipping Video 

Published on Jan 27, 2015




> The Meta 1 Developer Kit has shipped and is now in the hands of AR enthusiasts around the world.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who made it possible!

----------


## Airicist

Augmented reality startup Meta ups the ante in the headset race

Published on Mar 2, 2016




> The startup’s headset will need to be tethered to a computer, but it costs a third of the price of HoloLens.

----------


## Airicist

Meta 2 is making augmented a reality

Published on Mar 2, 2016




> This week I had the chance to dive into augmented reality to poke at orbs, observe fantastically high-def 3D models and set up a virtual 12 monitor workstation on the 88 degree field of view headset. Meta opened up pre-orders today of the developer kit the Meta 2 which will cost $949 and ship later this year.

----------


## Airicist

Meta 2 Development Kit - launch video 

Published on Mar 2, 2016




> We are proud to unveil the most immersive augmented reality on the planet for the developers, creators, makers and artists who want to change the world.
> 
> The Meta 2 Development Kit offers the widest field of view, the most intuitive access to digital information and direct hand interaction with holograms. All for only $949!

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On with Meta 2 Augmented Reality Glasses!

Published on Apr 28, 2017




> We visit the headquarters of Meta, the company making augmented reality glasses and already shipping their second product. The Meta 2 is a tethered HMD that can track and display holograms in any environment--we go hands-on with the developer kit and chat with Meta VP Ryan Pamplin about how their AR technology differs from the Hololens and other products. Plus, in-depth impressions!

----------

